# magma at his best



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

cometts embarressed by him


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

what????


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

f*ck, I thought you were banned.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> f*ck, I thought you were banned.


 We can only wish


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

need to put the smile and nod technique into use here boys, just do wut i do and all will be fine








awesome fish gouramie :nod:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > f*ck, I thought you were banned.
> ...


 ya i guess thats true


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

People, post something relevant to the topic at hand, or just shut the hell up and go annoy someone else.

I don't give a f*ck wheter you like this guy or not or whatever he has posted in the past: spamming (as in needless posting: haven't seen anything but needless posts here) results in a warning, and you all know that


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

> cometts embarressed by him


I'm not quite sure what this means. And what is that a picture of?? I can tell it is a fish but the picture is too small to distinguish much else.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

okay im sorry about the size somebody took my camera software and comett is the his wife shes the one that turned around(notice the tail)

hes an oscar


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Ahhhh.....now I understand! I thought it might be an oscar but I didn't notice the second oscar in the background. Thanks for explaining!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Fruitbat said:


> Ahhhh.....now I understand! I thought it might be an oscar but I didn't notice the second oscar in the background. Thanks for explaining!


 umm?


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i did have some more pics but i cant download themand soon his hith is gonna go away and hes gonna get his new tank


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Cool Fish, Man!!!!


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

ill try to post more when my dad gets off the other computer with the pics on it i did have a few videos but windows movie maker wont let me upload them

the only thing i cant understand is why comett never does the bug-eye thing...maybe shes just smarter than he is


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> People, post something relevant to the topic at hand, or just shut the hell up and go annoy someone else.
> 
> I don't give a f*ck wheter you like this guy or not or whatever he has posted in the past: spamming (as in needless posting: haven't seen anything but needless posts here) results in a warning, and you all know that


 Quit whining like a little bitch. Your post wasn't relevant to the topic at hand either so give yourself a warning and shut up. Now be a good boy and go annoy someone else.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Kory said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > People, post something relevant to the topic at hand, or just shut the hell up and go annoy someone else.
> ...


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

Lonald said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 what a burn


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...










he was stickin up for you dumbass!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lmao, gourami-master takes stupid to a whole new level.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yes he does


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > People, post something relevant to the topic at hand, or just shut the hell up and go annoy someone else.
> ...


*_edit_*

nevermind...
Why even argue over someone that kicks you in the sack after sticking out my neck for him...


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

his wife??? Tell me you marry your fish. How was the ceremony?

:laugh:







:laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Now you see how big of a douche he is?


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i had a hangover what did you expect?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Shut the f*ck up, you're 12 years old.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Shut the f*ck up, you're 12 years old.


 and your like what ??? 13?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> i had a hangover what did you expect?


 sure you did...


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

he reminds me of chunkis


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Hmmm a pic of well.......................... a postage stamp sized pic and a huge flame fest. Crazyclown drink a feww beers and calm down its just a mesage board. Other than that Gourami master POST SOME PICS WE CAN SEE


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

heres the bigger one sorry about the image


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

the giant creamcicle and the fudge bar


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

heres the choclate pleco


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

the oreo bar


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

and the bluberry lollypop


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Whatever you say...


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

wtf?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> the giant creamcicle and the fudge bar


 As much as I'm not "fond" of you, I must admit that is one fuckin awesome albino oscar...


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> gourami-master said:
> 
> 
> > the giant creamcicle and the fudge bar
> ...


 thats a nice way to put it lol


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

okay....thats magma and comett i just like calling them that







and the reason why hes like that is cause i raised him on a diet of pellets,krill,earthworms,beetels,and the ocasoinal finger or 2 and hes never eatin a feeder in his entire life :nod: and thanks...i think


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

heres the better one...again


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

heres comett the little copper oscar


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

here he is


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

he will eat you


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

com & ton


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

ok we saw them already


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

TormenT said:


> ok we saw them already


 haha


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

magma is a retard


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> magma is a retard


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> magma is a retard


 You and Magma have something in common


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

TormenT said:


> ok we saw them already


 If you got nothing useful to post (and after reading this thread I doubt you do), please don't - you made your point, so now go play outside or something: your whining starts to get as annoying as some of the other things in this thread...


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

ok juda!


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> gourami-master said:
> 
> 
> > magma is a retard
> ...


 hahaha


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

really hes an idiot if you poke him in the head hell just come back looking for food


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

this is unfair i got the warning thing without a warning....

i didnt even flame anybody... i just posted my shop list on the buy/sell forums... w/e somebody didnt like me that week


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> really hes an idiot if you poke him in the head hell just come back looking for food


 lol I used to have an Oscar that would do the same thing.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

strangely enough the other one is the smartes thing in the sea


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

they dont live in the sea? or can they adapt?


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

it was a metaphore dipshit


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> it was a metaphore dipshit


 Oh sh*t!!!!

Gourami just raped you, Torment!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> it was a metaphore dipshit


 WTF!! how is that a metaphor??? stop crowding the server with you pointless, horrible, gay pics of the same fish.... ur fish are nice but seriously i hope you get banned....AGAIN

no but seriously i was J/K about how much of a gay little *** you are, its all in good fun dickbreath..... im such a kidder. have a nice day fuckhead


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

-PK


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

lol :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I just lost 20 IQ points reading this thread.









But your fish look very healthy which is always a plus!


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

and people say i cant take care of my fish ha!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WASTE OF A BANDWITH..SAY ADIOS


----------

